# fisher-wo-man looking for beginner anger advice



## HJHibbard (Jul 9, 2010)

Just discovered this forum thanks to River Lady. What a great idea, I was feeling a little out numbered!

My husband and I are new to the fishing sport, we are getting out there a few time a week to do some fishing and trying to learn as much as we can.

Any fisher-wo-men have beginner angler advice?

Sorry about the typo in my thread title that was just pointed out to me, anyone know how I can edit that?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Maybe no one has responded cause of the typo in the thread title :lol:

Welcome to the site.


----------



## HJHibbard (Jul 9, 2010)

OMG, I need to delete this thread! How embarrassing! Thank you
Do you know how I can edit or delete it? I can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

my wife has anger issues, she may be able to help. She always tells me what I'm doing wrong.
Welcome and good luck with your endeavor


----------



## fishdog9 (Dec 29, 2006)

To get rid of the anger become an angler...LOL The great thing about FISHING is that you get to spend alot of time figuring it out,...Read magizines for your area (if possible) and use this site, youll get alot of good info... be a little more specific with what fish you are chasing. good luck...


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

My best advise is not to let your angling turn to anger!  Welcome to the site. Fish lots and have fun doing it.


----------



## HJHibbard (Jul 9, 2010)

Ohhh boy, this is going to be a long on going joke I can already tell. It's pretty funny what leaving one letter out of a word by accident can do  :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

HJHibbard said:


> Ohhh boy, this is going to be a long on going joke I can already tell. It's pretty funny what leaving one letter out of a word by accident can do  :lol:


Yeah, this site has a whole bunch of spelling bee finalists'. :lol: 

What species are you guys wanting to target? How you fish for each species is different. You want pan fish, bass, walleye, pike, trout, salmon, steelhead?. 

Best thing for you to do is pick one, and research it on the internet, read books, and ask alot of questions. The more you know about the species you want to target and how the weather, temps, wind etc, effects them, the better your chances will be in hooking up.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

I clicked on here thinking that I was going to finally find out why my wife is always so angry when I take her fishing. I dont like the back of the boat. I always get the dead waxworms. You take too long to get the net ready for my fish. You always run the electric so you get the first cast. Why isnt the pee jug adapter where it is supposed to be? And there is no reason to get up this early to catch fish, my grandpa never woke me up this early and we always caught fish.

But then I seen where it was a typo. Darn it I guess my question will never get answered.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

The main issue (according to Dr. Ruth) is to be sure that you and your Hubby are completely satisfied before heading to the water. That way, you will be able to concentrate on the correct pole, and that frustrated anger will quickly fade to a more conducive relxed/satisfied condition; PERFECT for fishing. 
<----<<<


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

river lady said:


> joe,
> 
> seems as though "being satisfied" (according to dr ruth) is like a cure all pill for you ............my dr prescribes the same for me.:evil::lol::lol:
> 
> ...


hey now....


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

mcfish said:


> hey now....


 
Hey there, I deleted my post, delete yours and no one will see it and no one elsewill be offended. 

Or, well, Nah, never mind.:lol:


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

There was always anger in the air come hunting season, wonder what she's doing now?


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

RIVER LADY said:


> Hey there, I deleted my post, delete yours and no one will see it and no one elsewill be offended.
> 
> Or, well, Nah, never mind.:lol:


I was far from offended. The only things that offend me are politicians and dead batteries in the boat.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

mcfish said:


> I was far from offended. The only things that offend me are politicians and dead batteries in the boat.


:lol::lol:


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

The best advise I can give is to get some bait (worms are good for catching most fish), a few hooks (size 8 an 6), split shot (#4 or 5), a fishing pole with line (trust me some folks forget the line ) and a couple of bobbers. I like to fish in the morning or in the evening when the bigger fish are feeding. Throw out your baited hook and wait for a bite. If you see your line moving away, start reeling...you got one. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

huntinlady said:


> If you see your line moving away, start reeling...you got one. Good luck and have fun!


Don't forget to set the hook. My 6 y/o and wife do this all the time and wonder why they can't hook any fish.


----------

